# Doug Thorley axle-back



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...where is the sentence punctuation? It's difficult to tell where one thought ends and next begins--difficult to understand--sorry.

...looks like you're texting from an hand-held.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> awesome sound, its all stainless ,sounds amazing ,opens the car up alot ,its really a noticeable change, drives real easy and i cant figure out how to show pics


i get that way at night i get tried and dont care


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

also your pictures didnt work. but i did find some pics in your gallery and they look awesome!


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

looks good. i wonder what it will cost?


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Interesting, on the 1.8L, does the stock muffler go straight back like that? I know on my 1.4 it sits under the trunk and the piping enters and leaves on the same side of the muffler... Suspension differences?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> Interesting, on the 1.8L, does the stock muffler go straight back like that? I know on my 1.4 it sits under the trunk and the piping enters and leaves on the same side of the muffler... Suspension differences?


yea the 1.8 was this big huge thing stuffed under the trunk im feelin a good 7-8hp its doesnt down shift as much when on the freeway it has passing power and also it shifts normally around 2500 rather than 3000 and thats driving easy following cars not being a slug


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> yea the 1.8 was this big huge thing stuffed under the trunk im feelin a good 7-8hp its doesnt down shift as much when on the freeway it has passing power and also it shifts normally around 2500 rather than 3000 and thats driving easy following cars not being a slug


Hmm, interesting that they didn't create the exhaust in the same configuration as stock. I wonder how it is mounted there.

From what I understand when the muffler is configured like it is stock (having a the tubing enter and exit on the same side) the muffler costs more.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> Hmm, interesting that they didn't create the exhaust in the same configuration as stock. I wonder how it is mounted there.
> 
> From what I understand when the muffler is configured like it is stock (having a the tubing enter and exit on the same side) the muffler costs more.


alright the stock exhaust came into a big muffler reduced flow a buncchhhhhhhhhhhhhhch its came out of the resonater on the driver side and went into a big exhaust and then out the drive side,doug thorley took the big exhaust out and put this nice stainless in they did get it to hang in stock hangers and if you look under the bumber there is a mount there too the doug thorley is not going anywhere,when i got it first thing i did was kick it make sure it was sturdy and not gonna rattle(soorry for grammer im tried)


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Can someone post up some working pics or some useful information about this exhaust?


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> alright the stock exhaust came into a big muffler reduced flow a buncchhhhhhhhhhhhhhch its came out of the resonater on the driver side and went into a big exhaust and then out the drive side,doug thorley took the big exhaust out and put this nice stainless in they did get it to hang in stock hangers and if you look under the bumber there is a mount there too the doug thorley is not going anywhere,when i got it first thing i did was kick it make sure it was sturdy and not gonna rattle(soorry for grammer im tried)


Good to know. No worries on the grammar, I'm sure my editing abilities disappear when I'm tired as well.

Is Doug Thorley a local shop near your or do they make aftermarket exhausts? (I ask because I've never heard of them)


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

http://dougthorleyheaders.com/products/sfID1/58/productID/1058


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

WHHHHHAAAAATTTT you never heard of doug thorley they are probably the most reputable header company ever they've been around for 40-50 years


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Please tell me hes working on one for the 1.4t??????????????????


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> WHHHHHAAAAATTTT you never heard of doug thorley they are probably the most reputable header company ever they've been around for 40-50 years


Lol nope. But im canadian, which probably accounts for why I've never heard of them


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

2011lt1 said:


> Please tell me hes working on one for the 1.4t??????????????????


yea when i got my car back he was getting the 1.4 in next week so it out there now hes also thinkin of a header but with the cat right there its hard for legal reasons


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...*Doug Thorley*™ does d*mn good work!


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> yea when i got my car back he was getting the 1.4 in next week so it out there now hes also thinkin of a header but with the cat right there its hard for legal reasons



Good news. I kinda of figured that with the cat right there it would make a header or down pipe very difficult. Im wondering what is the stock diameter of the factory pipe?

Also what size is he upgrading that axleback too? I hope he keeps the price reasonable. axle back should be no more then 250 ish


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...especially in California (land of CARB...and _not_ carbohydrates)!


----------



## erlindbl (Apr 12, 2011)

Downloaded their installation instructions for the 1.8 L system and they were not written by an English major. Doesn't anyone proofread anything? A picture of the actual system and parts would be nice also.


----------



## MetallicBlackCRZ (Mar 21, 2011)

what it run you if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

free i was tester


----------



## MetallicBlackCRZ (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow luck much? lol


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...remember the saying: _"...the early birds get the worms..."?_

...well, in this case, the early *CruzeTalk* members got the "freebies" because they let their cars be used for "fitting" new components.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...remember the saying: _"...the early birds get the worms..."?_
> 
> ...well, in this case, the early *CruzeTalk* members got the "freebies" because they let their cars be used for "fitting" new components.


Man I wish I lived close to a manufacturer of performance parts!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...as the Realtors always say: _"...location, location, location..."_


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Sounds ***** good any new updates for the system, yet, 70AARCUDA since your vouching , sounds like a done deal once they get everything worked out, prices put up online, I'm going for this thing once I got a price , to see if I have to save alittle.


----------



## Doug Thorley headers (Feb 21, 2011)

These are now ready to ship!


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...where is the sentence punctuation? It's difficult to tell where one thought ends and next begins--difficult to understand--sorry.
> 
> ...looks like you're texting from an hand-held.


Really?

Pot meet kettle.


----------



## lilreggie (Mar 20, 2011)

$242+ shipping for the exhaust


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Doug Thorley headers said:


> These are now ready to ship!


For the 1.4T or the 1.8??


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

ermf! why does the exhaust pipe point downward


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> ermf! why does the exhaust pipe point downward


I know....I strongly prefer a nice clean straight or angle cut exit myself...


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> ermf! why does the exhaust pipe point downward


late respond,to make it look stock and not riced


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

EXHAUST at Doug Thorley Headers dougthorleyheaders.com

I am so buying one!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i can say the exhaust looks sick now the chrome faded well not faded just discolored and it looks almost gold


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> i can say the exhaust looks sick now the chrome faded well not faded just discolored and it looks almost gold


Now that I think about it, I don't think it is worth the money to get a catback on these cars since the stock catback isn't too restrictive. I may just do a muffler delete since it appears there is 2 of them!!!!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> Now that I think about it, I don't think it is worth the money to get a catback on these cars since the stock catback isn't too restrictive. I may just do a muffler delete since it appears there is 2 of them!!!!


its not a full axle back its axle back,if you want loud pull the silencer out and your car will be loud with factory muffler all the thorley is a high flow muffler that has tubing bent for the cruze


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks nice, but it's still missing the one for the other side!!!


----------

